# You know your a Clyde when.....



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

State things "you know your a ******* when.." style..

You know your a clyde when, some one ask are Giant bikes made for big guys..

Yeah my sister asked me that.. i cracked up.. postem...


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

You sway instead of sprint to get your swerve on.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 27, 2008)

When your saddle height for climbing is taller then your riding buddy!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

When my shoulders are bouncing off the trees on tight singletrack as all my smaller buddies slip right on through.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

the shoulders bouncing off trees sucks ... rips up shirts also  also fun to go under low laying trees... stop pedaling, fold your body down and even then I typicaly knock my camelback on it...


----------



## yoda2 (Nov 3, 2006)

Your seatpost is kinked backwards at a 45 degree angle.

You don't care how much your derailleur weighs.

When you ride through a creek you get all your riding buddies nearby wet.


----------



## vertex112 (Nov 23, 2008)

when your all-mountain bike is your XC ride...


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

You can twist your derailluer hanger around your QR like a wet noodle, going uphill.
A lightweight wheelset is 2500 grams.
They don't make cycling shoes big enough to fit you.
Your commuter has 32mm wide rims.
You get 40% sag at max psi.
Your light bike is 34lbs.
You don't need a big chainring to go 60mph down a slight incline.
You hit your shoulder on a tree on tight singletrack, and break the tree.
You're afraid to sit on a roadbike because you will buckle the wheels.
Carbon Fiber cringes at the mere sight of you.
400mm is a short seatpost.
8mm seat rails are too flexy.
A 21" framed bike feels like a BMX.

= )


----------



## paul r nelson (Oct 6, 2008)

when loggers ask if you can pull this chain for a while.

when moose move out of your way.

when your friends don't hear you fall so much as feel the tremors when you hit the ground.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

If you get pinch flats running tubeless at 35psi......


You might be a Clyde.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

savagemann said:


> You can twist your derailluer hanger around your QR like a wet noodle, going uphill.
> A lightweight wheelset is 2500 grams.
> They don't make cycling shoes big enough to fit you.
> Your commuter has 32mm wide rims.
> ...


Haha!! I fell into a tree and broke it. Whenever we pass that spot, my friend always says there's your tree!!


----------



## bigdook (Aug 14, 2008)

........you think you're hearing the foliage brushing your spokes, only to find your rim eyelets are empty.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*You know you're a clyde when...*

You consider trying to mount the front brakes from your truck onto your bike, just to slow down.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

When you know that Clydesdales are awesome. And Magnificent.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

People keep saying " you should get a bigger bike or a try 29'er" But I'm ridin an XL Niner???

Or my fav, after unloading and gearing up at the trailhead, guy rides by laughing and comes back to my truck, "Crap man, that's an F-150, I though it was an old Ford Ranger."
Great, I'm so big I make a pickup truck look small!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

29WI said:


> People keep saying " you should get a bigger bike or a try 29'er" But I'm ridin an XL Niner???
> 
> Or my fav, after unloading and gearing up at the trailhead, guy rides by laughing and comes back to my truck, "Crap man, that's an F-150, I though it was an old Ford Ranger."
> Great, I'm so big I make a pickup truck look small!


Magnificent.


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

your XC fork is a 36VAN . . . .



WTF-IDK said:


> You consider trying to mount the front brakes from your truck onto your bike, just to slow down.


Downhill brakes actually work pretty well.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*You know you're a clyde when...*

your lbs only knows you as the big guy that brakes frames.

my personal list for a Trek fuel 70:
3 rear tryangles.
main frame once. 
2 front forks.
2 sram casetts.
tacoed 2 front wheels.
1 rear wheel.
1 brake caliper.
all broken parts were done 1 at a time. i.e.no combos like front wheel and fork at the same time.

This is why my new Heckler is way over built.
I will post pics as soon as i figure out how.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My last bike was a Cannondale from the 90's with a 1" steerer with a Manitou EFC on it. I brought it to a LBS for a new bottom bracket and some other customer walked up and asked "Is that your bike?" I replied Yep... He said "Are you crazy? It's gonna break."

A month later, I purchased my FSR 29er and I've never been happier.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

You know you're a clyde when...

You have to check the max weight limit on new parts, frames or bikes.
You never want to borrow a friends bike.
You find the chest strap on a camelbak to be too small.
You can use momentum to get through stuff cycling whippets need to pedal through.
You are always catching up and passing friends on downhills.
Your local trail has a number of trees snapped off at your shoulder height.
You ride 203mm disks for XC and need it.
Hikers never get cross with you.
You know that mtb limbo isn't for you...


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

...when the skinny little weasels that pass you on the way up, fear for their lives as you thunder past them on the way down.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

markymark said:


> ...when the skinny little weasels that pass you on the way up, fear for their lives as you thunder past them on the way down.


Yup Yup.


----------



## bigCgt (Aug 12, 2008)

when you constantly check to see if your wheels go out of true when you hit a bump.


when you check your frame for cracks after a ride.


I do both of these things...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

when you consider 700x40 tires "road tires"


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Hahaha. My road bike has 26" wheels and 1.75" tires. the rims are 32mm wide.....Bike weighs 33lbs.......= )
I did almost hit 30mph the other day on flat ground with a 36t up front. Yes, even my commuter has a bash guard...LOL

I know I'm a clyde because I have to ask a co-worker to test ride bikes I work on, in fear of breaking the customers bike....LOL


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

This thread has described my bike perfectly. I ride a six inch all mountain dually with 8" rotors, Marzocchi 66, 2.5 inch tires and use it for XC.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

...when your suspension creaks as you mount your ride


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

savagemann said:


> Hahaha. My road bike has 26" wheels and 1.75" tires. the rims are 32mm wide.....Bike weighs 33lbs.......= )
> I did almost hit 30mph the other day on flat ground with a 36t up front. Yes, even my commuter has a bash guard...LOL
> 
> I know I'm a clyde because I have to ask a co-worker to test ride bikes I work on, in fear of breaking the customers bike....LOL


This is sooo me! I just got my new "trail" wheels back from my lbs Sun big mammoth fats! BABY!!! Cant wait for this rain to stop so I can try em out (Huck off somthing)


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

ae111black said:


> This is sooo me! I just got my new "trail" wheels back from my lbs Sun big mammoth fats! BABY!!! Cant wait for this rain to stop so I can try em out (Huck off somthing)


X2 on the Sun Mammoth rims. I got a set of IRC Kujo tires to mount on my full suspension build. That's gonna be my bash'em smash'em tank bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

You know you're a clyde when your riding pack (hydro pack) weighs more than most DH'ers bikes.
You wish power bars were 4 times bigger,
You use DH tubes with slime for xc rides,
XXL riding shorts explode when you exhale,
16oz beer cans disappear in your hand when you hold em,
Sidi doesn't make a riding shoe wide enough,
You broke a fox 40 on the way to the store,
Semi trucks draft you.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

NYrr496 said:


> Haha!! I fell into a tree and broke it. Whenever we pass that spot, my friend always says there's your tree!!


Hahaha, thats so rad.
I broke my door jam once, heading out my bedroom and turning towards the b-room. It didn't even hurt.....= )


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

you went for years thinking everyone got 4 months out of a chain
you base your fork selection on who has the highest possible spring rate
you're the mule on bikepacking trips
your friends do the 'clipless tip over' when they try out your bike
you base seat post selection on whats the longest (460mm nitto, woo!)
8" rotors on the townie


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haha!! When I got my XL 29er, my buddy took it for a spin. He looked like a kid taking his dad's bike for a ride.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul1977 said:


> I ride a six inch all mountain dually with 8" rotors, Marzocchi 66, 2.5 inch tires and use it for XC.


Yeah, that's me too.

You get some funny looks at the start line or the trail head, but it's all relative when it comes to bike/rider weight ratio. I'm running about 14% (235lb rider on 33lb bike) compared to a XC whippet also about 14% (150lb rider on 21lb bike).


----------



## paul r nelson (Oct 6, 2008)

Your friend always send you over the bridges first.


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*For The Tall Clydes*

Your 29er gives you flash backs of Rad (BMX Movie)
You get 3 or less frame selections
You get to choose from one shoe for clipless
Everything you try to get costs twice as much
Your inseam is taller then a horse jockey (sorry if you are a horse jockey )
You don't have to reach above your shoulders to get your bike off your car rack
People ask you how the weather is so you spit on them an say its raining:nono:


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

You know you're a tall Clyde when you follow your buddies on a summer trail ride and get spider webs (and the eight legged creatures) on your face and neck. No where else...

Or they ask if you have already ridden a certain trail that day. If you have, that's where they head. They know they won't have any spider encounters...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

savagemann said:


> Carbon Fiber cringes at the mere sight of you.
> 
> = )


+1 friends dont let friends ride carbon. i have a mortal fear of a that stuff snapping on me.

and my xc bike is a heckler hehehehe.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

azdrawdy said:


> You know you're a tall Clyde when you follow your buddies on a summer trail ride and get spider webs (and the eight legged creatures) on your face and neck. No where else...
> 
> Or they ask if you have already ridden a certain trail that day. If you have, that's where they head. They know they won't have any spider encounters...


haha we've got a a few trails around here... one of em doesn't get much traffic... last summer it was so bad i ended up riding it at about 5mph the entire way... holding a stick to catch the webs... i HATE riding full on into a web... with a spider sitting right in your face...

riding spider patrol sucks


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

...what you had for breakfast weighed more than the guy (camelbak and all) who won Cat 2 XC.....
....when what you did after breakfast in the port-o-john weighed more than the guy who won Cat 1.....
....when no one ever corrects your trail manners, they just give you the trail regardless.....


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

when going DH you ride your stoppers all the way down to not run into the guy in front of you... and as soon as the trail turns up hill they walk away from you... like you're still riding the stoppers...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*speaking of stoppers*

when you try other people's rides and you always complain that their brakes are kinda weak- funny how they never seem notice that.

oh yeah when you try other people's rides and they look kinda stressed when you bottom out the suspension just by sitting on the bike. heheheh


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

When you think aluminum is another word for plastic
When 3XL shorts are too tight
When you have to special order your cycling jerseys 
When the cheapest fork that will support you is made for DH and is over $400
When bike manufacturers know you by name because of all your snapped frames
When a 6 inch drop worries you because you might bottom out your fork


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sounds like mr nickels is riding a spring fork ... haha

for sizing of shorts... you have to pay attention if they are doing US or euro 3x sizing... HUGE difference...


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah I have a stupid gila on my trek 4300 for bike path riding and I've bottomed that thing out more times than I can count. I will ride it till it breaks and then replace it with a rigid fork. 

My cobia has a decent fork with a tora, but it's dialed in at max air pressure. I suspect it to fail anytime I do any drops. I will replace it with a Reba or Fox fork whenever it does decide to quit on me.

I still wouldn't trade being a clyde for anything. It's great to see the looks on little guys faces when you ride past them on the trails and your 29er makes their bike look like a bmx bike from wally world.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

what do you consider the "max" pressure on the tora?... i've got the identical fork (came off a '08 cobia)... i've run it as high as 300psi @ 80mm and never a problem... running lower now that i'm @ 100mm... it's a great fork IMHO... just heavy.

I could use a little more pressure in there as this post ride pics shows (note the zip tie location)... but other then that 









anyway... was just looking for a jersey... a 3xl euro size is about the same as a "big" us med. or a small US large... I know they kinda do the same deal with shorts... gota go baised on the size chart for the specific brand


----------



## CDOKKEN (Oct 12, 2005)

when instead of swerving to avoid trees you just break them off with your shoulders....
when you two people riding abreast drafting behind you....
when you ride a 29er and it looks like a bmx bike.....
when you can't find any riding clothes in a well stocked bike store....
when you look more forward to the spaghetti feed before and the beer after a race...


----------



## ctyjones (Mar 17, 2009)

When you go to the LBS to pick up a couple of things, and the salesman assumes it's a gift for someone else.
Happened this morning...


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

you need to find a LBS who goes out on the group rides ... my guy brakes more suff then any of us lardy riders and he's not a big dood haha...


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

when although you know Lance really rocks, your idol is someone more like stormcrowe-

http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com/

hey man you still active on this site?


----------



## B-Ry (Feb 20, 2009)

You go through a XC rear hub a year, minimum. Now you buy DH or tandem hubs.


----------



## sixfootfuji (Jan 11, 2008)

gravity is a big man's thrill


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

cherrybomber said:


> when although you know Lance really rocks, your idol is someone more like stormcrowe-
> 
> https://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com/
> 
> hey man you still active on this site?


he's been an inspiration to me for years now... back when i'd lurk on MTBR

I emailed him about the time they modded me in hopes he'd post up in here...

for those that don't know he posted a while back in the before/after success post... 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=97174

in short he weighed in at 581 pounds on march 11, 2005... the day he had Bariatric Surgery

this was him @ 462lbs I believe it was...









as of jan. 01, '09 he was under 200#









you can check out his blog at https://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com/ it's not as straight forward as it used to be... but still an amazing to look though


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

donalson said:


> as of jan. 01, '09 he was under 200#


Bloody H3ll!! he weighs less than I do now!! :eekster:

Rock on Stormcrowe!!! :rockon:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

When your Park bike has Juicy 7 levers and Code calipers.


----------



## OldM2 (Dec 23, 2007)

When you are late to the trailhead and don't bother to reset tire pressures before the ride. The rear is a little squishy, but oh, well. It gives you enough traction to make a climb you've never made before. On the next climb, your Shimano cassette spider shears...


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

OldM2 said:


> When you are late to the trailhead and don't bother to reset tire pressures before the ride. The rear is a little squishy, but oh, well. It gives you enough traction to make a climb you've never made before. On the next climb, your Shimano cassette spider shears...


that's awsume!:thumbsup:

that beats the 1 gear I killed on my sram cassatte.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

thats an XT cassette isn't it?


----------



## OldM2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup. When I installed it, I thought it looked cheaper than the worn-out original 1998 XT cassette I replaced with it (I went a lot of years without riding much). Didn't think it would end like this, though.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

*You might be a Clydesdale if...*

...an equestrian yells at you for something, and you KO his horse.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 27, 2008)

Alright guy’s, I got some:

You create new singletrack trails if you accidentally wonder off the fire road

You sign up for a technical bike race in Utah. When you get there the event organizers tell you that the 4x4 rock crawling completion isn’t until next weekend.

When you go on a biking trip with your buddies you sleep in a four man tent…alone

You ride 760mm wide DH bars and your elbows still stick out at 90 degrees

The park ranger stopped you because he mistook your XC bike for a motorized vehicle

After a really wet and muddy ride you were shot with tranquilizer darts because a frightened park ranger mistook you for Bigfoot

You get springs for your coil shock at your local auto store

Your hydration pack weighs more than your friend’s DH bike

You’ve never had to replace your chain, because the frame always wears out first

Your BMX bike is made by a company called Niner Bikes

Your friend wouldn’t let you try out his new ride because he was afraid of frame failure…and his new ride is a Motocross bike

You clipped a tree with your shoulder and broke the branch…during your ride at Sequoia national park

You bottomed out Fox 40s with extra firm springs…during a parking lot test ride at your LBS

Your seat post height for climbing is taller than your riding buddy…and your buddy is 6’8”

You tacoed a set of Azonic Outlaws by bunny hopping on fireroad

Your XC bike has a steel frame…filled with lead

If you could start a bike company you would introduce the 32er

You have to drill your wheels and hubs to accommodate 48 spokes


----------



## headphonedude (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have ever snapped a crank arm by riding in a parking lot... (my BMX a year or so ago)
if your only rims you haven't warped beyond repair are triple walled and whey 5lbs each
your "light" bike is 39lbs


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*you know you're a Clyde when...*

you keep calling Skyway-mags to make a 26" disc brake version


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

*You might be a clyde when*

You have to beg riding shorts manufacturers for an XXXL model just for you...

Your wife / GF finds size 50 Sidi's for you for Christmas.

She has to hunt for Trojan Magnums.

You swear to God that every trail maintenance worker must be a midget, due to the amount of times you get blind sided in the top of the helmet by low limbs and tree branches, while looking down and ahead, where your tire needs to go, even when your visor is removed..


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

You flex your steel roadie enough that it ghost shifts (ok, thats fairly common with stronger riders).


----------



## joshed (Jun 12, 2007)

Classic thread.

I am a happy camper racing semi-pro DH at 210lbs. Do-n-work. I am pro at breaking parts though. Take that skinny guys.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

joshed said:


> Classic thread.
> 
> I am a happy camper racing semi-pro DH at 210lbs. Do-n-work. I am pro at breaking parts though. Take that skinny guys.


You give me hope at 218lbs.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

...when you break a Sidi shoe strap on the same ride that your I9 Enduro's turn into a fixie (for the second time).
...when you quit asking about weight and focus on the warranty. 
...when XXL sized clothes are your "skinny" clothes.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

...when you bust you're pants when you bust a move.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmm most of the good ones done, but the most important missed:

You know you are a cylde when your manufacturers know your name before you introduce yourself.

Darek at White Brothers and Frank at Niner recognise my voice. "hi can i speak to frank, oh hi peter this is frank"


When you friend lets you have a go on their 6" full squish and you bottom out front and back before you have even set off (that happened on sunday, back on front fully compressed while stationary!)

re the above, ghost shift a road bike, nothing, my last niner would ghost shift when pedaling hard AND when turning right!!!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

...When you're on a Slim-Slow diet.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

...When your bike creaks and weeps.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

You know your a Clyde,when you end up getting grease tattoos on your calves,from snapping chains on a regular basis.


----------



## NavyDavy (Aug 13, 2009)

I was just wondering, Where are the Lady Clydes?
(now thats funny)
Heres your sign ..


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

EEEIW!!!! Lady clydes?? No thanks.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

.....when a spoke breaks on your wheelset when your not even on the bike....(actually happened to me with the stock wheelset my bike came with)

.....when that little snap you felt wasnt actually your chain slipping, but the rear triangle of your bike breaking (cheap diamondback)

.....when you fall, the part of the trail you landed on took more damage than you did

.....when 30psi is the lowest you can run in your tires without getting rim hits on every root

......when you consider a bike which weighs in the low 30's to be lightweight....

.....when you notice that little bridge you crossed never creaked when your friends rode over it.....

......when you can bottom out a marzocchi Z1 O_O (im 230-240 and still havent bottomed it yet)

.....when your running nearly twice the psi in your rear shock as your friend and it still sags 30% when you sit on it....

.....when you decide wether or not to ride the next trail soley based on the amount of uphill involved, and nothing else..


----------



## Oragun (Dec 2, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> .. like a kid taking his dad's bike for a ride.


Haha, here's a cellphone pic of my 11 y/o middle son (@ 170#!!) taking my XL Fisher 29er for a spin. He broke the frame of his old Specy and currently rides a Trek hardtail in men's medium.

Excellent thread!


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

When every saddle on every bike you own creaks!


----------



## attaboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Most obvious*

When with every mountain biking article or, for that matter, all the forums on MTBR other than this one, you find yourself almost translating what is being said for someone your size. It's like converting from Euros to US Dollars or something like that.


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

*You know you're a Clyde*

When you don't know the difference between your and you're:nono:


----------



## boostedpgt (Aug 30, 2009)

headphonedude said:


> If you have ever snapped a crank arm by riding in a parking lot... (my BMX a year or so ago)
> if your only rims you haven't warped beyond repair are triple walled and whey 5lbs each
> your "light" bike is 39lbs


lol, i have bends in my tripple walls on my BMX.

....when you look at your bike's seat and just sigh.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Just Looking...*

When just looking at a new bike voids the warranty...


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

When you race cat 2 where your goal is not to be DFL and every skinny rider you catch and overtake is a win!


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

When you enter a race and finish 100th out of 103 finishers. I did that this past Saturday. Somehow hilly endurance races and 215 lbs don't seem to go together well.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

You know you're a clyde when: ...a fellow clyde sees you for the first time and says "Damn, you're stout!"

...you land a 4' drop and the guy behind you lands a 6' drop from the same place.

...you don't have to "hop up" onto the seat of your buddy's 3/4 ton truck

...Rotweillers turn tail and run when they see you coming

....you choose pedals for maximum spindle length and still have rub marks on your crank arms


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

-You look forward to trailwork days as its finally time to give some punishment back to all the fast guys. Nothing like watching a 145# "fast" guy try to cut up downed trees r with an axe or bow saw.
Who's the boss now Biatch!


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

Great to see alot of new ones since i started this thread 6 months ago.. i have one to add that happend to me this past saturday. You know your a clyde when you are riding the trail and everytime u get up a steep climb and take a quick breather you keep seeing the same jogger catching up to you..


----------



## Scubapiper (Aug 15, 2005)

*You know you're a Clyde when...*



DeVianTiCoN said:


> You know your a clyde when you are riding the trail and everytime u get up a steep climb and take a quick breather you keep seeing the same jogger catching up to you..


You know you're (you are) a Clyde when your (possessive) grasp of the English language is limited perpetuating a big & stupid stereotype.:nono:


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

You walk into the bike shop with you rear wheel, busted again.


----------



## bravellir (Nov 24, 2008)

Your friends look up to you


----------



## beenee98 (Jul 2, 2008)

You know you're a clyde when no one makes road bike that you can fit on (it's for a friend who wants to do some endurance training for 100km/24 hour events...he's 6' 7" and 257 pounds)


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*ugh*



Scubapiper said:


> You know you're (you are) a Clyde when your (possessive) grasp of the English language is limited perpetuating a big & stupid stereotype.:nono:


Big _and_ dumb. :nono:


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Scubapiper said:


> You know you're (you are) a Clyde when your (possessive) grasp of the English language is limited perpetuating a big & stupid stereotype.:nono:


when did my 4th grade teacher join the forum....


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

You fold, sharktooth, shear and damage 8 teeth on the granny gear of your brand new Truvativ Stylo Team 3.3 cranks with all new drive train in 10 days and 130 miles on your new 29er, on the first really tough climb at Cheeseboro, CA, because the ring gears aluminum is soft as butter and the chain slips explosively, flipping you over the handle bars.


----------



## Numb Bum (Mar 5, 2004)

...when your are blasting toward the uphill side of a 10' g-out and you can see the next turn!

...when bagging you tires for sand you consider 30psi to be too low.

...when wearing your Camelbak Mule the bottom doesn't go any lower than your 1st Throracic vertebra.

...when you take a swig from your bite valve it gets stuck between your teeth!

...when you blow up, the President of the US calls for DEFCON1!

...


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

When you're hammering up a hill and your chain skips and you loop back and your cassette looks like this.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Uber*



Sasquatch1413 said:


> When you're hammering up a hill and your chain skips and you loop back and your cassette looks like this.


Uber Clyde!


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> When you're hammering up a hill and your chain skips and you loop back and your cassette looks like this.


Hardcore.

You know you're a Clyde when you feel your chain slip but then look down and you don't have a chain.

yeah, it happened to me this last Saturday.


----------

